# Waiting to start iui advice please!



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi I waiting to start my first iui  this month but I am due to go on holiday on the 9 th of August . I was hoping AF would start on Monday but it still hasn't arrived! They r irregular even with Clomid. Will  I be pushing it to have it done? I am worried about been poorly with the treatment and then flying and going away for 2 weeks. I also dont want to waste money as its 1300. To make things worse I am due to start a new job in September so won't want to have it done then as it won't look good to my new employer! How many appointments would I need to have? 
Arrrrrhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## nicnaks (Apr 2, 2013)

hi there

welcome! I know it feels like delaying things, but I would wait. I actually found IUI pretty straightforward but depending on where you are going you will need to go in for a scan on day 1, 2 or 3 of your period, then take clomid (in my case) for 5 days then I had another scan on day 8 ish.

Depending on how the follicles are looking you will be brought back in  - sometimes daily  - for a scan to track on how the follicles are growing. As soon as they get big enough or you get a smiley face on an ovulation kit then you will take the trigger injection and the IUI is normally scheduled for the next day...then you just have the dreaded 2ww! I always seemed to ovulate early so IUI for me was normally on day 11 or 12 despite me having a regular 28 day cycle

For me, I was not poorly at all. Had no effects from the Clomid and the IUI wasn't painful at all and had no other symptoms either so I just got on with things as normal.

Best of luck! xxx


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi thanks for reply . My period was really late so it was 15 days before flying so really pushing it to all go smoothly. So decided not to go ahead as hospital said they idnt know how i would react to the drugs. I will be having injections not Clomid similar to IVF injections  so will start hopefully when I get back. my next worry is that I'm starting a new job next month so hoping I can do the iui and not miss too much work!!!


----------



## Cma700 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi I'm am just about to start iui next month but when I am telling people, even people going through infertility they have never herd of it? My consultant said it was the best treatment for me as I have treated mild endo and don't ovulate.  Why is it not offered to everyone and many people seem to go to ivf straight away.


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

My GP was the worst, I'd say about IUI and she would say to be careful of the drugs with IVF, didn't matter how many times I told her I was doing unmedicated IUI she just didn't realise there was a difference.  I think there is plenty of things in the fertility treatment world that are hidden and only people involved in the process know about them.


----------



## Mrs tinkerbell (Sep 9, 2013)

I know what you mean, if I say to someone we had help they expect ivf and I say yeah iui its a type of ivf. Its so much easier than explaining.


----------

